# Working out with depression is very difficult



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anybody here know how to make it possible to workout effectively while being depressed? Depression sucks the life out of me while Im working out. Negative thoughts swarm my mind and because of this I lose motivation.

An example of a negative thought that bothers me every time I work out is:
"What's the point in working out, you don't have any friends anyway. Nothing iss going to change your circumstance in life"


I use to enjoy working out but depression is making me think that there is no point in doing it anymore. :|


----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

I use to just run hard on my "off workout" days when I started to feel really down; for some reason that seemed to give me some sort of mental boost even for the next day. I still had to push myself; a "just do it" attitude.

I can't get myself to run anymore these days, because there is nowhere to run in this forsaken city, and I'm embarrassed to run because I'm not fat. It was easier back then because of my job title.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Take a pre-workout drink = focused on training.

I've also found taking fish oils have really helped with my permanent low mood.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Yes depression unfortunately makes us unmotivated and working out will be less enjoyable. I see working out as a chore at the moment, something that has to be done in order to live.

After a six month break were I didn't work out at all because my depression was so bad, it's great to finally work out 3-4 times a week again. Starting it up again was a lot of work and keep on going through depression was really hard but after a while I'm feeling a bit better. Becomes part of routine after a while as well.

Remember that you work out in order to be healthy and alleviate your depression, that's at least what I tell myself when I'm feeling low and/or unmotivated.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

its about the whole "just do it" but one thing that as helped me is drink 2 cup of coffee before workout, gave me energy, momentum and boost.

Now i dont need coffee to workout anymore but it really helped, at some point i could not see myself workout out without it because it was such a chore, reason i dont need coffee anymore or workout is because it doesn't feel like a chore anymore.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Setolac, when negative thoughts swarm my mind about exercise, i tell my mind to shut the **** up and i just go do it. Exercising can do heaps for you, thats all you need to know when you want to exercise and your mind starts thinking negative thoughts. Just because you cant see it now doesn't mean its not going to happen.

Also think about it. There must be something in your life that is a negative thing, whether it be smoking, gaming addiction, overeating etc. Your inner mind tells you to do these things yes? Then why would you listen to someone thats telling you to harm yourself and not to help yourself?
Theres a quote i read, that goes something like this 'If my inner thoughts were a person, i would punch them in the face'

Sorry for being blunt but i know how much these thoughts can wear you and i also know that the only way to get around them is to ignore them


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

This happens to me when I go running :/


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

focus on cardio first. cardio has anti depressant effects on the brain i would know iam on a cardio bike every morning. i can suggest a book if you want it motivated the hell out of me. start for 10 minutes then 15 then 20 then 30-40. cardios affects kick in after 30 min. once you start feeling better throw in the weight training.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Porterdog said:


> Setolac, when negative thoughts swarm my mind about exercise, i tell my mind to shut the **** up and i just go do it. Exercising can do heaps for you, thats all you need to know when you want to exercise and your mind starts thinking negative thoughts. Just because you cant see it now doesn't mean its not going to happen.
> 
> Also think about it. There must be something in your life that is a negative thing, whether it be smoking, gaming addiction, overeating etc. Your inner mind tells you to do these things yes? Then why would you listen to someone thats telling you to harm yourself and not to help yourself?
> Theres a quote i read, that goes something like this 'If my inner thoughts were a person, i would punch them in the face'
> ...


Yeah, you're right, it's my masturbation/porn addiction. Its probably the thing that's bothering me.



> This happens to me when I go running :/


What happens bro? Do you just stop running and think that there's no point in doing it anymore?



> focus on cardio first. cardio has anti depressant effects on the brain i would know iam on a cardio bike every morning. i can suggest a book if you want it motivated the hell out of me. start for 10 minutes then 15 then 20 then 30-40. cardios affects kick in after 30 min. once you start feeling better throw in the weight training.


The hardest part of cardio is initiation. My body really feels cold and heavy because of depression. Its hard for me to start running or biking without feeling really down from the start. Man this sucks.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

You may need to start out really slow. I have the same problem. Working out doesn't make me feel less depressed like it does others. But, when I get into a routine, I start to eventually feel better about it. So, I've tried just walking on a treadmill for 20 minutes and to not be so hard on myself. I just tell myself I'm doing this for my health and nothing else. Also, I take a stimulant now and then. It really gets me going. I took one early this morning and completed an entire bootcamp class. The depression just wasn't there once I started it.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I know how you feel. But on the same note, sport and exercise is probably the one thing which I do regardless. I view it as working on myself for the future, for when I do have friends, or a girl or whatever it is which is lacking in your life. And at the end of the day it is something which fills your time in a positive way. The hardest part about exercising is getting off the couch and out the door. Once you start it is pretty easy to get 30 minutes done. Well it is for me, since I have already started I may as well run to the look out or ride the loop or finish x amount of miles or time on an exercise machine.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Good hydration and possibly a pre-workout. Also positive mantras, a workout mix, a journal and routine plan to follow. 

Just do it! :b


----------



## kirbyisawesome (Jan 25, 2012)

A pre-workout stack would be reasonable. I've been using Focus XT and Piracetam together for noticeable results.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Setolac said:


> Does anybody here know how to make it possible to workout effectively while being depressed? Depression sucks the life out of me while Im working out. Negative thoughts swarm my mind and because of this I lose motivation.
> 
> An example of a negative thought that bothers me every time I work out is:
> *"What's the point in working out, you don't have any friends anyway*. Nothing iss going to change your circumstance in life"
> ...


You need to put yourself in the mindset that you are working out only for yourself.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I find that exercis greatly improves depression, but i do find that depression makes me feel physically fatigued as well as mentally, like when i am depressed my limbs feel heavy like lead.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Download happy music on your ipod, then turn the volume up of any happy song and continue to work out. That's what I do and it really helps me...sometimes. Or you can go for an exercise outside and enjoy the beautiful nature God has created as you're walking or even running. Enjoy the smell of the fresh air.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Yeah I know exactly what you're talking about. I was working out today and thoughts came into my head asking why are you doing this, other than your physique, nothing else has change about yourself. You're still the same friendless, shy, & lonely guy. I still kept going because despite all of that, I have nothing else going for me except going to the gym and if I gave up that it would mean even more isolation.

Anyways I agree with several comments that doing cardio before working out and listen to music you like will help motivate you more.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> I just remember that if I don't exercise, I just become even more depressed. Exercise won't always relieve me of depression, but it helps a lot. Combine exercise with CBT and the right medication, and you'll be doing a lot better.


This.

I'm definitely much worse if I don't work out. Exercise helps me manage my depression. I have to be consistent though or I slide backward. I do it for my physical, mental, and emotional health.

I do best if I take a class. It motivates me to go. If its Wed at 9am, then I have to be there at 9 am on Wed. Every week. If I just tell myself, Oh I should workout Wed morning, then I find I don't do it.

Also, having a dog makes me go out for a walk with him. I started taking him for a 30 minute walk M-F right after my kids get on the bus for school. Now he expects it and will bug me nonstop if I try to do something else. I'm even trying to run for a part of it now and then, make it more cardio.


----------

